
Request for product: Ask me ~100 questions, and then tell me how to vote - arikr
I&#x27;m expecting backlash against this.<p>Even with the downsides, I still believe this would overall be a force for good.<p>I&#x27;d want to know how to vote on the entire ballot
======
throw_away_777
This product already exists, check out
[https://www.isidewith.com/](https://www.isidewith.com/)

~~~
GFischer
Was going to post that. It's fairly consistent with what you'd expect, too.

I suspect it'll give a lot of "Gary Johnson" and "Jill Stein" answers (I saw
the poll on my mother's Facebook along with a few hundred replies on what it
suggested), but people will end up voting Clinton or Trump.

------
arikr
So ask me a series of questions to determine what I care about and in what
magnitude, and what my incentives are, and then tell me which candidates and
propositions align with my incentives

Specifically would like this to exist for all votes, so should get my location
so you know my exact ballot

If anyone builds a good version of this I have a few decently high traffic
websites and I will happily link it on them.

~~~
nerdponx
You would need some kind of labeled data set -- hundreds of people answering
these questions whose voting preferences we already know, or who are willing
to provide those preferences.

The innovation here will be in assembling this dataset. The rest is a
collaborative filtering exercise.

~~~
arikr
I think the v1 could be even simpler -- listing of candidates/choices, things
that would indicate preference towards and away from those options, and then
questions that reveal those things

~~~
nerdponx
You still need a dataset linking candidate preferences to other personal
preferences. Do major political polls (Gallup, etc) ask non-candidate
questions?

------
bbcbasic
Nice idea, but it requires predicting the future in such a way that if you
could do it, then you'd make more money on the financial markets :-)

You'd need a mathematical model of candidates, predicting what they will
actually do. What they promised could be parameters tot he model, but I am not
sure how correlated their promises will be to their actions :-)

You'd need to model the affect of their actions on the world and then
calculate how beneficial that is to the person based on their 100 questions.

That's a tough one. Good luck.

~~~
arikr
Yes. I think likely best way around your second point about predicting
candidates actions is to base all the data points on how they've acted in the
past, and assume that people mostly don't change (I've certainly found this to
be true in my own life experiences).

------
rajacombinator
these things are inevitably biased, inaccurate, and little more than
propaganda tools.

